# I promise hes the last one....(Maybe LOL)



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I am sorry about the quality of the pictures I took it with my cell phone since I do not have my real camera with me. Incase the color quality does not show he is white to light purple then an awsome shade of dark purple. I need names for him also.;-)


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooooo, very handsome! :-D
xD This addiction has no cure...


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow! I LOVE him! He's awesome. Someone should really make a cure....


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

wow! hes amazing, better keep your doors locked, i live close lol


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks you guys. LOL Christina I was hopeing to find an orange one for you but did not see any this time. I started to say we needed to make our own support group but then again we would keep encourageing each other to buy more. LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Awwwww!!!! He's adorable!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

ChristinaRoss: I saw 6 pure orange ones at wally world the other day!!!!! They were probably related to Oliver.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd love to have an orange one. I may look at Petsmart tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

very nice love it


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

oh my gosh he looks almost exactly like one of my bettas  cool!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

NICE! He looks like an Osprey.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

wahhhhhh i NEVER see orange ones.........

calmwaters, we can still have a support group........i support you in buying more...lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! Me, too!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

You guys are so funny. I guess any kind of support is better than no support. LOL I fow to support you guys and our addiction to. : ) I need a name for him do you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

well i thought of 2 names when i saw him, Jasper and Indigo


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

He is awesome!

I saw an orange betta at walmart the other day. Right next to a bright yellow one! Ahhh, it was so hard not to get them....I think I need to be part of the support group too


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought #8 would be my last one but I got another one today. I almost got a pinkish dalmation but he didn't look as healthy as the ct I got.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I like Indigo it suits him so now he has a name and he is doing wonderfully in his new home.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I love him!! so beautifull! BTW everyone I am going to petco next weekend, and getting 3 new bettas (a HM male, CT female, and CT male) just wanted to share the news!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yippie new fishies be sure we get pictures!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG I love the purple colors. ****sigh****

Congrats.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

